# Oklahoma ranch needs Coyote help!!



## BowSafari (Nov 13, 2010)

I am new to the site and I own a commercial hunting ranch in SE Oklahoma. The coyotes are eating us up. We are looking for some responsible guy that may want to film their hunts or not, it doesn't matter to me. I just want them gone. We have 1280 acres under high fence and they find new ways in everyday and I'm sure some live inside the perimiter. We will gladly put you up in our lodge just bring your bed roll and food. Please message me for a contact number. Responsible adults only.


----------



## Southerocker (Jan 6, 2011)

Where exactly is your place located. I live near Eufaula and am interested in helping you out if it's not too far away.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## ceaven (Nov 9, 2012)

im in elgin oklahoma where in se oklahoma are u


----------



## MoUzZE (Jan 4, 2013)

i know it's a little late..but i live in Stigler, OK, and i do a lot of predator hunting. I've thinned them out a considerable amount and I'm looking for some places to hunt..give me a call if you still need some help..918-618-2441


----------



## S&amp;B_hunting (Jan 6, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## zanidoy (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm new to the forum but could definitely help ya out,I'm out by Shawnee, can travel about though!


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

helping you out if it's not too far away.


----------



## Arm67ando (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm new to the forum but could definitely help ya out,I'm out by Shawnee, can travel about though!


----------



## Branf6don (Jun 18, 2013)

amount and I'm looking for some places to hunt..give


----------



## AARanch (Sep 14, 2013)

I am also in need of getting rid of some coyote. I am in Meeker Oklahoma, if anyone is interested you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## coyotehuntr138 (Jan 11, 2014)

BowSafari said:


> I am new to the site and I own a commercial hunting ranch in SE Oklahoma. The coyotes are eating us up. We are looking for some responsible guy that may want to film their hunts or not, it doesn't matter to me. I just want them gone. We have 1280 acres under high fence and they find new ways in everyday and I'm sure some live inside the perimiter. We will gladly put you up in our lodge just bring your bed roll and food. Please message me for a contact number. Responsible adults only.


I'm new to the forum and noticed your post. I know it's an older post. Are you still having a coyote problem. Myself and 2 other experienced hunters can help you out. I am prior Military, Police Officer and I am now a Disabled Veteran. We are experienced and safe hunters. I live in Moore, OK. You can email me @ [email protected] or call me at 405-821-0983. Thank you.


----------



## Dr Duck (Jan 12, 2014)

I live in southeast oklahoma and would love to help you out with the coyote problem please pm me , I know this post is out dated but if you still need help I'm your man . [email protected] or call 580 579 3594


----------

